# What is causing this fuzziness?



## Rhett (Feb 27, 2015)

Long time lurker, first time poster. You all have been very helpful even to make it this far.

I'm printing with the ryopaque ink. I keep getting this (Imgur) I'm sorry I don't know how to post pictures. I'm using a 110 mesh with dual diazo emulsion. I thought it was the off contact but I raised it from 1/16 to an 1/8 and it did get better but not perfect. Should I use a reducer? 

I'm also having a hell of a time getting it completely out of my screen. I'm using mineral spirits to clean it.

Thanks it advance.


----------



## Fresh Prints (Apr 13, 2011)

The ryopaque is used for printing on dark tees. It is pretty thick. You can reduce it if you are printing white or light colored tees. I would also say try a regular opacity ink as it will be significantly less thick and much more manageable without reducing. Also a higher mesh count should also be used for printing light colored shirts to help smooth everything out.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

You can add reducer...your printing on a white garment & don't need the the ink to be opaque like on a dark garment.
How are you pulling/pushing your squeegee?
I find for myself the best is pushing and having it angled away from me /......>
Some like pushing this way \.....> but I find I dont get as good control with it with thicker inks.
I use to pull when I started out cuz that what I was taught...I fought to get the screen clear & a even print...not to mention killing my arms!

Try the away push /.....> and slowly (I usually grab the side of the squeegee with my thumbs angled to the top of it)

Most imprint issues like you are having is due to angle, speed, pressure of the squeegee


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

From the picture I see the ink isn't going through enough. You might need more pressure when you print.


----------

